# Size Smal or Medium for the Propel



## Bajaracer

*Small or Medium for the Propel*

Hey guys,

I currently own two Giant bikes

2013 Advanced TCR SL - Medium
2013 Omnium - Medium

I am looking to pick up a crit / flat road race bike here soon.

The Propel geometry is a little different than my Advanced TCR on the stand over height. I wanted to get your thoughts as my LBS wants to put me on small versus a medium. My thoughts are to go with a medium as me cockpit set-up wont differ. stand over has less importance than the normal geometry measurements.... ?

Your thoughts ???

Propel Geometry
*Small*
Head Angle=72 
Seat Angle= 73.5
Top Tube= 53.5
Head Tube= 13.5
Chain Stay= 40.5
Wheel Base= 97.4
Stand Over= 30.2

*Medium*
Head Angle=73 
Seat Angle= 73
Top Tube= 55.5
Head Tube= 15.0
Chain Stay= 40.5
Wheel Base= 98.0
Stand Over= *31.1*

2013 Advanced TCR SL
*Medium*
Head Angle=73 
Seat Angle= 73
Top Tube= 55.5
Head Tube= 15.0
Chain Stay= 40.5
Wheel Base= 98.0
Stand Over= *30.1*

Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## Sven_Nijs

I agree with you, get the Medium if your other bikes fit you correctly (but maybe from another shop).


----------



## Rackerman

I ride similar bikes and went from a M/L Rabobank with ISP to a Small Propel... I was able to set it up virtually identically to the Rabo with the exception of the measurements from bar center to center of front wheel. It's a bit lower as I was looking for a more aggressive stance so I'm fine with that.

I was amazed at the stand over height on the Small Propel. It's geometry seems way different than the TCR Advanced SL but ultimately, if you can get your current measurements, you should be able to verify that the small frame can handle them. I ended up going with a 120 stem vs a 100 on the TCR, to make sure the reach was right but other than that and the slight difference in bar height from front wheel, I'm fine and comfortable on it.

I chose the small as well as the Propel's are not know to be superlight frames and I figured the small was slightly lighter and ultimately slightly stiffer (with my setup), than the Medium would have been. I'm a bigger rider and like a super stiff ride.

As an FYI, I'm 5'9 with a 30" inseam... The TCR never felt big for me... I just like the aggressive/slammed look on the Propel.

Link to my ride: Giant Bike Pic Thread - Page 11


----------



## r1lee

The giant tcr advanced sl has the same geometry as the propel. 

So if you are a medium in a tcr, you are a medium in a propel.

Stand over has no bearing on cockpit.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Funny how you bold stand over height when it has ZERO to do with bike fitment.


The only thing that matters is stack and reach and neither are on your chart.

Compare your current stack and reach to the new bike. If you are running spacers under your stem now it is because your current bike has a stack that is too low. If your stem is short, it's because the reach is too long. Those are things to take into account.


----------



## Rackerman

I agree with MMsRepBike as well and this is what I eluded to with making sure the fit is the same. It is possible to do, even for me going from a M/L to a Small. 

I find it hard to believe that standover height has no bearing based on the angles that it affects but I just don't understand it so won't argue it!!! I don't want to sidetrack the thread from what Bajaracer is looking for.

I did find it interesting though that Giant changed their sizes between the Propel and TCR... if you are on a M in the TCR, that would now be a S in the Propel. Unless of course I'm missing something here?

TCR on top and Propel on bottom:


----------



## Bajaracer

Thanks so far for all the reply's. I stopped by another shop to get their input. Less then stellar experience, hence why I value this forums input MORE :thumbsup:

My current bike set-up

Stem: 100mm, no spacers
Bars: 42 , classic drop
Seat: it looks funky forward but it has really helped to still have power when climbing; fitters advise (Jim Manton)

Function over look any day is my thinking, buuuuuut the LBS had a Propel (medium) with an adjustable seat post and I set it to my TCR set-up 73.4cm and boy does the seat look low compared to a small. As few have mentioned, geometery of a medium propel matches my current TCR. 

I bolded the stand-over height because that's the only difference per Giants frame geometery.

Rackerman: Several if not all of the local riders using propels are using one size smaller.... I didn't want to offend them by asking if its for looks  Based on the frame chart it should be pretty straight and forward (same size)

I do like the idea of a smaller frame due the use of the bike; crits 

As MMsRepBike said reach and stack are uber important. Using a small frame I would need spacers, I think to match the stack of my TCR 13.5 vs 15.0 headtube. Smaller top-tube may give me the right seat position though ???? As I write this reply, I wonder if I should be on a small TCR based on my seat position ??? 

Sorry for the long winded e-mail but you guys are my source of info at the moment, all my LBS are lame. 

thanks in advance


----------



## Rackerman

Based on your seat position, I would make it of paramount importance to look at the measurement from the tip of your seat to the front of your bars (by the stem). The concern that I have with the top tube length on the TCR Vs the Propel is that TCR toptube is angled down at the seat post, ultimately lowering the standover height BUT effectively the top tube reach will NOT be the same. The reach on a 53 top tube on a TCR will be shorter than a 53 on a Propel as the Propel is fairly flat, therefore longer. That's why I was able to make the small frame work...

Hope that makes sense? I was struggling to get my head wrapped around the standover heights and the top tube lengths. Angles change as would reach. Just look at the two pics of the two frames and you can see how from a geometry standpoint, they are significantly different, yet measurements are similar.

Go with your base measurements and make them work. If you were fit on your present bike, then get these measurements *or I'm sure someone on here can tell you exactly what measurements to take and mirror these up* to the Propel... Seat position, stack and reach (Stem length) will all need to be adjusted. For you, that seat position being forward is critical for your legs and you need to maintain that forward position in relation to the center of your cranks or your legs will scream at you that something is off.


----------



## MiguePropelSL

If you use M on the TCR you have to use S on Propel... I juts got my Propel... and I now use XS.. on my TCR Advanced was Small


----------



## daponik

Not good to speak in absolutes like that. I rode a TCR in Med for 2 years and I'm now on a Medium Propel. Fits like a glove!


----------



## Rackerman

Hmm... Maybe the TCR was too small for you or you had it set up stretched out. For comparisons, what's your height and inseam?

Numbers from frame specs don't lie... And show the propel bigger at respective sizes to the TCR...


----------



## kukula

Hmmmm. This thread had me thinking. My LBS ordered a Small Propel for me. From " looks" they feel it should fit me. I tried the shops Small Propel and it felt right. I currently ride a Look 695 in Medium. I'm 5' 8" with 31.5 inseam and usually ride a 52 in traditional TT. Maybe I should get the XS


----------



## MiguePropelSL

Rackerman said:


> Hmm... Maybe the TCR was too small for you or you had it set up stretched out. For comparisons, what's your height and inseam?
> 
> Numbers from frame specs don't lie... And show the propel bigger at respective sizes to the TCR...


You right, until on Giant Spect says TCR Advance Small 46.5 and XS Propel SL 46.5

Now I don know if its me, but I feels like a hole different position...


----------



## r1lee

I went from a medium tcr sl to a medium propel sl. Everything stayed the same. 

No issues for me neither.

I think that chart has changed for 2015.


----------

